# Would you trust Sharkbite for Shower, Dropear behind wall?



## twilightcall (Jan 4, 2008)

I am installing my mixing valve and would like to use a sharkbite for the dropear and where the copper meets the valve on the shower riser. Do you guys think it is safe to use behind the wall with tile being installed after? I don't want to have to remove the tile 5 years from now because of the fittings but I would like to use them if they are reliable. THanks.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't understand the purpose for using a sharkbite fitting. If it's completely necessary, I would trust it, but our shop owner would never allow something like that. Why not just solder it?


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Alan said:


> I don't understand the purpose for using a sharkbite fitting. If it's completely necessary, I would trust it, but our shop owner would never allow something like that. Why not just solder it?


I agree. we used a shark-bite on a temp relocation from a wall that was removed and found that it leaked. I would not trust them behind a wall that is going to be closed. I would agree soldier on a cap. BOB


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Being an "old school" plumber, I would not use it. It is a form of compression fitting and codes I have worked under do not allow a compression fitting where it cannot be "readily seen". This includes inside walls and in crawl spaces.


----------



## mstplumber (May 3, 2008)

Sharkbite says they are "approved" for concealed locations but I agree with almost everyone else and would be hesitant to use one in this application, since it is pretty easy to solder on a coupling. That being said, I am a big fan of Sharkbites, just not in this case.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

majakdragon said:


> Being an "old school" plumber, I would not use it. It is a form of compression fitting and codes I have worked under do not allow a compression fitting where it cannot be "readily seen". This includes inside walls and in crawl spaces.


Yes I agree. there are 3 towns that will not allow them in any concealed location.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Although they may be appropriate for concealed locations, SharkBite fittings haven't received ICC code approvals to my knowledge. So, many jurisdictions do not recognize or allow them.

Personally, I like them. I don't see any reason to use them in this application though.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

I've seen shark bite fittings used once. Of ten installed one leaked. I will not use them.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Sharkbite fittings take me back a number of years when everyone thought Poly pipe was the greatest thing ever made. Until it failed miserably. I guess you just have to use common sense and before installing something inside a wall, figure out what will happen if it fails.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

there great to use as a remodeling contractor,when gutting an bathroom remodel, but never hidden in a wall, I have had 1already fail on me . your call. *BOB*


----------



## twilightcall (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. I will go with copper. I haven't sweated copper in a long time but I will do my best and leave the wall open for a few days and make sure there are no leaks. Does that sound good? Pex is coming in for the supply and copper will be used for the stub out and the shower.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

twilightcall said:


> Thanks guys. I will go with copper. I haven't sweated copper in a long time but I will do my best and leave the wall open for a few days and make sure there are no leaks. Does that sound good? Pex is coming in for the supply and copper will be used for the stub out and the shower.


thats exactly what we do on pex houses. :thumbup:


----------

